# Sheer Insanity Fun Gilde sucht Mitglieder



## Acciddiamond (30. Januar 2013)

Hallo wir eine nette kleine lustige Erwachsenengilde Level 25 suchen noch verstärkung 

Es gibt bei uns keine Verpflichtungen

Was wir wollen Spass haben !!

Questen Leveln alte Raids und Erfolge machen !

Wir suchen Aktive Member Aller Stufen und Klassen !!!

TS ist natürlich vorhanden

www.sheer-insanity.de


----------



## Acciddiamond (15. Februar 2013)

push


----------



## Acciddiamond (20. Februar 2013)

push


----------



## KubyFrog (21. Februar 2013)

Moin. Auf welchem server seid ihr? Hätte Interesse


----------



## Acciddiamond (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo wir befinden uns auf dem Server Blackhand


----------



## Acciddiamond (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo wir sind auf dem Server Blackhand


----------



## KubyFrog (22. Februar 2013)

Wen muss ich anflustern im Spiel?


----------



## Acciddiamond (28. Februar 2013)

Deamonfire Dustwave Tareth Aciddiamond 

oder du gehst auf www.sheer-insanity.de dort kannst du dich auch bewerben


----------

